# Exiting Tivo ... Bolts and Minis for sale



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

I've gone all streaming. No place for Tivo. So I'm selling my stuff.

2x BNIB 500 GB Tivo Bolt Vox (4 Tuner/Antenna+Cable) with Lifetime, black: $500 each shipped CONUS

2x 1x Used 1TB Tivo Bolt (4 Tuner/Antenna+Cable) with Lifetime, white: $500 each shipped CONUS

2x Tivo Mini 93000: $100 each shipped CONUS --- Sold

All will ship USPS Priority with the OEM remote, OEM proper power supply, and an HDMI cable.

PayPal only.

I will update this post as thing sell.

[NG]Owner


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

Minis are gone. Who wants some Bolt luv'n?

[NG]Owner


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

Price drop.

[NG]Owner


----------

